

Vysor: A fully controllable window of your Android on your desktop - cgati
http://www.vysor.io/

======
cgati
As discussed by Koush here:
[https://plus.google.com/110558071969009568835/posts/apks3X53...](https://plus.google.com/110558071969009568835/posts/apks3X53ukN)
the headline feature of Vysor is actually the ability to share your running
instance of Vysor across your local network or even the internet. Those in
control of the Vysor instance are able to remotely control it, as well as
issue adb commands remotely.

Edit: And all of this without root!

